# Need a new bean



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Hello all aint been on for ages due to the fact i've been enjoying stress free coffee.

Basically i've been drinking either Rocko mountain from foundry or Suarez from Rave over the last 12 months with a bit of a try of some local stuff.

After a new bean ,new year new me and all that.

Like the Med/Light these days so any advice on a nice little number from any roaster really.

Happy new all

Cheers Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive really enjoyed some of the Avenue Stuff recently

http://avenue.coffee/shop/finca-santos-costa-rica/

Skyscraper got good feebback by a few on here too

this is always good

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/house-blend

one from casa

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/guatemala-bosques-de-san-francisco/

more jock stuff

http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/guatemala-antigua-nautral


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello mate I wondered where you'd got to! Always nice to hear someone enjoying stress-free coffee (unless it means they've gone to instant, but who would enjoy that? )

I'm quite enjoying Rave's G1 Ethiopian Dumerso at the mo but not everyone likes naturals with their 'farmyard funk'. Then again I chop and change all the time - usually buy a few bags of different stuff so I'm on summat new every week. ..


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Thanks lads for some direction.

Ordered some G1 dumerso and some goldstone espresso .

Will report back.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Loving the g1 dumerso cheers m8.

may of found a new go to bean


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent! Glad you liked it. I did too but wasn't sure whether to suggest it as it's a bit 'marmite' as with a lot of naturals. I love it though.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Hello mate I wondered where you'd got to! Always nice to hear someone enjoying stress-free coffee (unless it means they've gone to instant, but who would enjoy that? )
> 
> I'm quite enjoying Rave's G1 Ethiopian Dumerso at the mo but not everyone likes naturals with their 'farmyard funk'. Then again I chop and change all the time - usually buy a few bags of different stuff so I'm on summat new every week. ..


Great recommendation. That's what's currently in my hopper as a returning hero. Seriously delicious bean, easy to get consistent with too. I generally enjoy the naturals the most at this moment in time.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Find it very very smooth ,lovely aromas as well as taste.

Going for a steady 17g into a 18g vst getting 2-1 ish out around the 32/34 g mark, dont really time any more but feels about 30ish secs







.

Only really weigh in for first few shots then leave it settings on the E10 alone.

Need to re order this one definitely..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you prefer the lighter roast's take a look at HASBEAN offerings, there roasts tend to be quite light.


----------

